

Facebook.com redirecting to Microsoft.com - sethbannon
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2770024/fb%20to%20microsoft.png

======
bunchesofdonald
Works fine here. Have you checked for Malware? Someone messing with your hosts
file/DNS?

------
sethbannon
This happening for anyone else? Any explanations?

